# Mounting holes (hs928) for side skids



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Gents... would like to mount side skids on my hs928. I have a gravel driveway. Cant figure out what thread the inserts use? Tried 10mm, 8mm and no go. Whats your views on going with side skids instead of rear?









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Those bolts should be 8mm. The Honda part number is 93404-08016-00 BOLT-WASHER (8X16). The threads in the nuts may be blocked up with paint, though, so you may need to chase them with an 8mm tap first.

I use both side and rear skids. The side skids keep the augers and housing from touching down, and the rear skids let me run the bucket off the edge of my patio, deck, etc. without having the bucket drop down when the side skids clear the edge.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

tabora said:


> Those bolts should be 8mm. The Honda part number is 93404-08016-00 BOLT-WASHER (8X16). The threads in the nuts may be blocked up with paint, though, so you may need to chase them with an 8mm tap first.
> 
> I use both side and rear skids. The side skids keep the augers and housing from touching down, and the rear skids let me run the bucket off the edge of my patio, deck, etc. without having the bucket drop down when the side skids clear the edge.


Thank you! Just ordered these from Amazon. I'll let you know how it works out. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

This is what I have done on a few of the HS 928 & 1128 to add side skids. The flat plate is 1/8 inch thick and I just weld the correct size metric nut on the back side. It also stiffens up the bottom of the side plate of the auger box.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Bolts are 8mmx1.25


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

tabora said:


> Those bolts should be 8mm. The Honda part number is 93404-08016-00 BOLT-WASHER (8X16). The threads in the nuts may be blocked up with paint, though, so you may need to chase them with an 8mm tap first.
> 
> I use both side and rear skids. The side skids keep the augers and housing from touching down, and the rear skids let me run the bucket off the edge of my patio, deck, etc. without having the bucket drop down when the side skids clear the edge.


Ok got the side skids mounted. I have the side skids higher up then the rear skids but low enough to prevent auger from rubbing ground. Is this what i want for gravel?

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

thefixer said:


> This is what I have done on a few of the HS 928 & 1128 to add side skids. The flat plate is 1/8 inch thick and I just weld the correct size metric nut on the back side. It also stiffens up the bottom of the side plate of the auger box.


is it flush with the bottom? from the angle it looks like it is below by about a quarter inch or so.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

alphaboy123 said:


> Ok got the side skids mounted. I have the side skids higher up then the rear skids but low enough to prevent auger from rubbing ground. Is this what i want for gravel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


not sure about gravel. im sure someone will reply soon. all i know that according to the owners manual on payment the shoes should be about 1/16 lower than scraper plate and for gravel it would have to be lower than that so you are not scraping up gravel.

were the mounting holes already on the bucket or did you have to drill and tap? my eyes are bad.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi... the holes were there with the treaded nuts.. i went with metal skids even thou i bought the poly version because of the gravel.









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ok. thanks. why go with the metal when you had the poly for grave? were they too big or the wrong orientation for the bolts?


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> ok. thanks. why go with the metal when you had the poly for grave? were they too big or the wrong orientation for the bolts?


I was thinking the metal would be more durable?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

After experimenting with different placement, this works for my driveway - very uneven areas of gravel/sand/grass mix. I now have much more gravel on half of my drive and this still works well. When I had the shoes closer to the auger bucket, I would go through shear pins like crazy...not any more.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

jrom said:


> After experimenting with different placement, this works for my driveway - very uneven areas of gravel/sand/grass mix. I now have much more gravel on half of my drive and this still works well. When I had the shoes closer to the auger bucket, I would go through shear pins like crazy...not any more.


Jrom... do you still have the rear shoes mounted also?

Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

No. Took them off as they were so bent up, they were useless. 

Those were the first generation shoes on a hydrostatic Honda and are quite narrow compared to later versions. Several times I would bend them back into shape and they would bend upwards pretty quickly. If I had the thicker, wider ones, I'd keep them on. 

I have both side skids (steel OE) and the supplied back skids on my 1332. It works really well.




alphaboy123 said:


> Jrom... do you still have the rear shoes mounted also? - Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------

